#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [草圖] ……算是……小小番外？？

## SoDragom

……其實是突然腦洞到然後就畫的角色……
與先前的【龍生九子。原版】和【龍生九子。異說】屬同一世界觀的角色（也就是說哪邊都會存在）
雖說有的地方將其認作為九子之一，不過我是不這麼認同的
反正……我就是以這種方式設定來畫了~~

[IMG][/IMG]
「感謝你對我們的款待，咱們就特別贈送元寶代表回禮吧……唔？不要？
不要的話就讓咱們小弟當成點心吃了哦？」

貔貅三兄弟

貔貅，瑞獸之一，屬麟種，與麒麟屬於同一種類的神獸
有一角【天祿】和二角【辟邪】之分，但哪個都是同樣屬於守護財寶，專食妖獸邪靈以達到轉禍為祥的吉瑞之獸
而且……也有喜歡吃財寶一說……
天祿和辟邪是沒有分上下的同等輩分的兄弟
而幼小的小弟幼名為【百解】，成年后會叫【符拔】

----------


## 峰峰

HI~SoDragom

應該是腦補啦不是腦洞 :jcdragon-cool: 
這三兄弟很有趣呀，覺得能力應該很強
辟邪摸百解的動作我很喜歡，很有當哥哥的親切感
貔貅居然可以畫這麼可愛型 :wuffer_laugh: 
衣服跟腰帶都有用錢幣來搭配，服裝構想真的很厲害wow
發覺從SoDragom圖知道了好多神獸 :jcdragon-want: 
查了才知道原來有這種型態，算是邊看圖邊學習知識呢

另外你的頭圖衣服是死魚眼xDD(能問為什麼嗎?

----------


## SoDragom

反正就是突然想到就是了~~
能力配置我并没有做详细设定，不过三人都是属于驱邪招财的存在，只要在附近而已都会财源滚滚哦 :jcdragon-crazy: 

实际上貔貅是最近工作经常接触到，所以就突发奇想的想画成兽人型，于是就特地去查了各种资料 :jcdragon-tail-faster: 

头像算是我的兽设，选择龙人是因为自己生肖为龍（名字也是基于同样原因），而死鱼眼是基于现实中别人总是说我情绪变化时眼神并没有那么变化为基础来设定的 :jcdragon-tea:

----------

